# My most epic stash spot blown



## kecleon (Sep 30, 2015)

I got a friend we've both got a thing for finding neat spots we can hide our stuff, we kind of try to take it to the next level, and outdo each other.

Weve built fake electricity and water boxes, putting waterproof boxes way up in trees camoflauged with real tree bark, burying plastic barrels with a screw on lid, we probably spent way too much time and money but we've been doing it since we were kids and wed hide our knives and stuff there from our parents.

We put them inkind of sleepy suburb type places but we still pass through when we're going back and forth. For example I actaully have winter clothes at someone's house and actually own land now but I could stash them someplace I know I'll be heading back through. Most the time we have nothing in them but it's kind of cool knowing they're there or seeing what you left in it a year or two later. 

Anyway, theres a bus station in a city, it's kind of near an industrial type area and the train station, not a big city and being as we were there for a long time waiting a bus we arrived too early to get we were walking around the station a bit and noticed next to the toilets theres like a staff area and some lockers for the drivers.. its not private you walk through it for the bathroom and not shutable, its like a garage without a door.

We thought its a sweet spot to hide something, and went a hardware shop looking to buy wood to build a shallow wooden box and hide it above the lockers like some kind of utility box with a mini padlock, but when we get there we saw they sold really nice lockers, didnt look the same as the others but the size was right and they were the same color. So of course we pooled nearly all the money we had into two and pushed them over to the bus station in a shopping cart (a mile?) Walked into the locker room, took them.outta the cardboard and just stuck them there. They were a bit wobbly, but they came with some bolts so we went back and buy a €10 hand drill and get some coveralls. Went in drilled them in to the wall and floor with these kind of metal things you put in the wall then put a bolt into it and it expands. No one even asked us what's going on, nothing. Bought a couple padlocks (always combination keys suck) for them - ultimate stash lockers! They didn't blend quite in but didn't stick out either.

They stayed there for 2 - 3 years, went today and all the lockers were gone and they turned it into a coffee shop.


----------



## Tude (Sep 30, 2015)

That's too bad.  I have 4 surfers stuff stashed in my attic right now.


----------



## allenfromallenville (Sep 30, 2015)

what? man, that's wild.


----------



## DumpsterfunkE (Sep 30, 2015)

I agree that is really amazing.


----------



## Sparks (Oct 1, 2015)

That's pretty cool. Hiding in plain sight... love it!


----------



## nivoldoog (Oct 2, 2016)

Saw this on "burn notice" once. Sounds like s great idea


----------

